# Taco taco



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

Taco taco


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm glad I read this post first. I had a flashback to when the Postal Inspectors and ATF came to my door about my subscriptions to Guns and Ammo, Field and Stream and my NRA literature.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

rebellorebellion said:


> I recently bought a sks that came with one 10 round removable magazine from what I've seen on the inventory for local gun shops these mags aren't that common in mass but theres a website that sells10 round magazines for sks online but this is my first fire are and I'm curious if it's legal to have magazines shipped to home addresses or do I have to got through a ffl I don't want to break any laws and could use some help


In our fine Commonwealth it is illegal to possess magazines of over 10 rounds capacity. Pre-ban magazines manufactured before September 13, 1994 are exempt from this restriction.

There is still some pre-ban mags out there they are going to cost you. Try armslist.com you can search by state.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

ARMSLIST - For Sale: PRE BAN 30RD AK47 MAGAZINE 7.62X39


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Am I missing something here ?

Thought the SKS had a fixed magazine ?

Anyways, yeah stand by for the nonsense.
I've seen AR mags that look like Vietnam era going decent money.

Must be paying for the "patina"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SKS 10 round magazine purchased online?
Good to go all day long..........Totally legal to own/possess. Now the real question is will the seller actually ship to you here in Mass, without having a nervous breakdown. See many, many national purveyors of otherwise legal gun parts and magazines are either scared, or too tired of trying to figure out whats Mass "legal" or not.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

pahapoika said:


> Am I missing something here ?
> 
> Thought the SKS had a fixed magazine ?


 It does, but you can remove it and modify the rifle to take detachable magazines.


----------



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

Sgt Jack said:


> It does, but you can remove it and modify the rifle to take detachable magazines.


Mines one of the duck bill mags so it can still take the original magazine if I found one


----------



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> SKS 10 round magazine purchased online?
> Good to go all day long..........Totally legal to own/possess. Now the real question is will the seller actually ship to you here in Mass, without having a nervous breakdown. See many, many national purveyors of otherwise legal gun parts and magazines are either scared, or too tired of trying to figure out whats Mass "legal" or not.


Well the good thing is I'm not in a rush to get more mags at the moment since I'm going to switch out the stock no way I'm firing it with this ATI stock on it *Edit the name of the website is gun mag warehouse


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

rebellorebellion said:


> Well the good thing is I'm not in a rush to get more mags at the moment since I'm going to switch out the stock no way I'm firing it with this ATI stock on it *Edit the name of the website is gun mag warehouse


Don't blame you.
That plastic stock looks painful !


----------



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

pahapoika said:


> Don't blame you.
> That plastic stock looks painful !


Oh yeah just shouldering it feels uncomfortable I can only imagine how it will feel when firing a 7.62x39 round plus with that curve to it I have to hold it higher than I'd like


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

On my SKS, when I pull the trigger, it makes a rapid bang-bang and I run out of bullets in a couple of seconds. Is that bad?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> On my SKS, when I pull the trigger, it makes a rapid bang-bang and I run out of bullets in a couple of seconds. Is that bad?


Bump stock: that will give you life in prison. Shooting somebody with it... CWOF.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

That Vegas shooting really went down the memory hole. 

"Bump stock" my ass !

Wait a second . . . . that didn't sound right


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> "Bump stock" my ass !


That sounds like a prison nick name.


----------



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> That sounds like a prison nick name.


Or a porn name "bumpstock" humps quick cums quicker


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

rebellorebellion said:


> Or a porn name "bumpstock" humps quick cums quicker


you will do well around here...


----------

